# What is this in the basement? Urine..oil...???? (pics)



## HautingLu (May 24, 2009)

This old house is starting to get to me. I noticed black oily droplets all over the basement...in corners, near boxes, by the water heater. I have no pets, so I don't know what to make of it. It's all over and appears random....not under any pipes.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

location would help. Did you stick your finger in it and smell?

Disgustingly enough it looks like rat pee


----------



## HautingLu (May 24, 2009)

chrisn said:


> location would help. Did you stick your finger in it and smell?
> 
> Disgustingly enough it looks like rat pee


didnt have enough beer in me to start smelling/tasting it. Location is random....between boxes, behind dryer, storage room, next to furnace. Guess if it is a rat, I need to get some large traps.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd like to see the pic. directly above it.


----------



## HautingLu (May 24, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> I'd like to see the pic. directly above it.


come again? :jester:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Hautinglu---Try scrubbing the place down --walls and floors--Soilaxe or a soap and tsp mix--

I think that's condensation dissolving old nicotine and ages old crud. 

I bet that and a dehumidifier is all you need.--Mike--


----------



## HautingLu (May 24, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Hautinglu---Try scrubbing the place down --walls and floors--Soilaxe or a soap and tsp mix--
> 
> I think that's condensation dissolving old nicotine and ages old crud.
> 
> I bet that and a dehumidifier is all you need.--Mike--



Will do. Guess thats this weekends project. Thanks.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> Hautinglu---Try scrubbing the place down --walls and floors--Soilaxe or a soap and tsp mix--
> 
> I think that's condensation dissolving old nicotine and ages old crud.
> 
> I bet that and a dehumidifier is all you need.--Mike--


 
I hope you're right:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Bill7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Had similar looking stuff on walls at out old house, coming through the paint. Looks like nicotine...or something that had sealed the cement??
If it were rat pee, I would think you would see the poop as well.


----------



## HautingLu (May 24, 2009)

Bill7 said:


> Had similar looking stuff on walls at out old house, coming through the paint. Looks like nicotine...or something that had sealed the cement??
> If it were rat pee, I would think you would see the poop as well.


Oh man, let's not even go there  Was is on the walls or floor? Mine is floor only.

I'm thinking it's rat pee (or something similar) is because it's in between boxes, tools, storage. I just checked some cardboard boxes I had....the liquid would be around them, but nothing underneath. I started looking more closely and I'm seeing trails all over. I guess I figured out why my basement stinks.

I went to Lowes and got some TSP, large sticky traps, and a large rat trap....laced them with peanut butter. We'll see what happens.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

HautingLu said:


> Oh man, let's not even go there  Was is on the walls or floor? Mine is floor only.
> 
> I'm thinking it's rat pee (or something similar) is because it's in between boxes, tools, storage. I just checked some cardboard boxes I had....the liquid would be around them, but nothing underneath. I started looking more closely and I'm seeing trails all over. I guess I figured out why my basement stinks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

With rat pee, there is usually rat poo. I agree with the suggestion of condensation and dirty floor. Especially if you open windows. That lets in warm moist air, which then condenses on the cooler floor.


----------



## Mr_Rice (Jun 3, 2010)

Does your basement get humid? If so it could just be condensation droplets colonizing bacteria or mold. Nothing you can do but clean it up and disinfect it. The reason that I suggest that is that I lived in a home that had no central heat and air. When it got hot, we would have to clean off our walls behind the headboard of our bed. That's what that looks like to me.

I noticed that in the second picture down and assuming that's your water heater, you have a pvc pipe. Is that to your pressure relief valve? If so, you might want to see what you can do to run it out of the house. Your pressure valve might be opening from time to time contributing to what I suggested above.

If it is rat urine I'd think it would be following more of a trail, mostly along walls.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

In your other post you mentioned an old oil fired furnace that just failed--I think that may have been the source.

Wipe a clean piece of paper into the goo---go outside and light it. My guess is that the smoke will smell like petroleum. --Mike--


----------



## HautingLu (May 24, 2009)

*Mike *- will give that a try tomorrow. 

*Mr. Rice* - Yes, the basement gets very humid during the summer months...and yes, no central A/C or heat (yet). For the HW, running it outside might be tough. There is a room on the other end of the basement (50ft apart?) that also has these stains, so it may not be just that.


thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> In your other post you mentioned an old oil fired furnace that just failed--I think that may have been the source.
> 
> Wipe a clean piece of paper into the goo---go outside and light it. My guess is that the smoke will smell like petroleum. --Mike--


 
I will vote for that!
If it does not burn, then I would still smell it ,( in fact I would have at least smelled it bt now, you could easily identify oil from pee):yes: the hole in the wall in the first pic would allow small rat, mice, to enter easily.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I also agree with the humidity problem, and that your PRV piping needs to be run outside as this _could_ at times sort of "burp" a small amount of water. Any water droplets sitting anywhere would lead to some type of mold/mildew/fungus type growth--which this may be. It does look as though a good cleaning of the floor is in order--sorry. I would highly suggest the purchase of a combination thermometer/hygrometer/barometer to put in the basement. These combo units can be bought at most retail stores rather cheaply. This would help you to see what the actual temp and relative humidity is in that area to control it. I use a dehumidifier in my home as we have high humidity here and it has helped to control those "musky" smells within the home during the warmer months for sure, _and_ makes the A/C feel better. Good Luck, David


----------



## HautingLu (May 24, 2009)

Well an update of sorts......I soaked up a whole napkin with the black stuff and put a match to it. None of the black liquid would burn; only the clean napkin.

Also set several big sticky traps with peanut butter and a snap trap. So far nothing :laughing:


----------

